# Finally!



## AAPhotog (Feb 6, 2013)

I got a red ring.
My first 'L' glass
70-200mm F4 L (non IS)


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 6, 2013)

I love mine, I've had it for about 4 years now, and its still my sharpest zoom lens.


----------



## aroo (Feb 6, 2013)

Great lens, enjoy!


----------



## bycostello (Feb 6, 2013)

nice... good shooting...


----------



## Dukinald (Feb 6, 2013)

Congrats!

Pretty sure you wont be disappointed. Happy shooting!


----------



## Sunnystate (Feb 6, 2013)

Congratulations!

Great job advertising iPhone camera to! 
I just got my iPhone5 and I think in some respects produces better jpegs than my first digital 8MP Rebel.


----------



## distant.star (Feb 6, 2013)

.
Congratulations. That lens has given me some great pictures.


----------



## AAPhotog (Feb 6, 2013)

Thanks everyone. I hope it makes me a better photographer hahaha



Sunnystate said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> Great job advertising iPhone camera to!
> I just got my iPhone5 and I think in some respects produces better jpegs than my first digital 8MP Rebel.


Dang, was it THAT bad of a photo?
I actually shot it with my 5d3 and 100mm macro.
In my car using natural light. I thought it was a good photo :-(


----------



## captainkanji (Feb 6, 2013)

It's a great lens. Took some very sharp pics with the 7D. I've got a 6D now, and once the weather is less blah, I hope to get many more (and really give the 6D AF a test)


----------



## samueljay (Feb 6, 2013)

AAPhotog said:


> Thanks everyone. I hope it makes me a better photographer hahaha
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think he was commenting on the "iPhone 4S camera" in your signature below your posts


----------



## Dylan777 (Feb 6, 2013)

Congratulations

Welcome to the "*L*" club ;D ;D ;D


----------



## J.R. (Feb 6, 2013)

Congrats! ... Coincidentally, this was my first L too!


----------



## AAPhotog (Feb 6, 2013)

samueljay said:


> AAPhotog said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks everyone. I hope it makes me a better photographer hahaha
> ...



I thought about that as well lol


----------



## RS2021 (Feb 7, 2013)

Awesome buy. Congrats!


----------



## JPAZ (Feb 7, 2013)

Congrats! Warning. Now you will want another "L". It is a disease!


----------



## infared (Feb 7, 2013)

JPAZ said:


> Congrats! Warning. Now you will want another "L". It is a disease!



...or TWO!!?..LOL!


----------



## Boyer U. Klum-Cey (Feb 7, 2013)

F4 L, eh? Solid tech with the lack of weight. Congrats & enjoy!


----------



## cervantes (Feb 7, 2013)

AAPhotog said:


> I actually shot it with my 5d3 and 100mm macro.



WHAT?
You got a 5D3 BEFORE your first L lens? It's interesting how people choose bodies over lenses while everyone "theoretically" knows that lenses are more important.
You need to get some serious L's for that camera. But this is what you'll do anyway because now your officially infected.


----------



## greger (Feb 7, 2013)

Congrats. You will take some really nice pics with the 70-200 F4. Enjoy.


----------



## webphoto (Feb 7, 2013)

Congratulations. It is an amazing lens.


----------



## sandymandy (Feb 7, 2013)

cervantes said:


> You got a 5D3 BEFORE your first L lens?



I think 100mm macro makes sense to use it on APS-C  I think it doesnt matter much what you buy first. Im also thinking if i should get an L lens before getting a FF body  I can only buy one. So i can either start FF with 50mm 1.8 II or get some L (24mm 1.4 for example) and use it on my APS-C now already.


----------



## RS2021 (Feb 7, 2013)

infared said:


> JPAZ said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats! Warning. Now you will want another "L". It is a disease!
> ...



Soon you will be singing the Trainspotting song which also applies to L lenses: 

_My therapist said, not to see you no more
You're like a disease, without any cure
I am so obsessed, I'm becoming a bore
Oh, no.
And you think you're so pretty!_


----------



## Zv (Feb 7, 2013)

That was also my first L and I love it! Great choice! After I saw the IQ from that it made me realize why L lenses were so sought after! Now for my first L prime!!


----------

